# Francine and Chrissy's other 2 sisters



## CaramelCookie (Apr 1, 2018)

So today is april fool's and Francine said she is the oldest of 4 sisters. I checked the wiki for Chrissy and it says she's the youngest of 4 sisters. Since it's canon they're sisters, that means that there are 2 other rabbits in the family running around, the 3rd and 4th sisters!
I imagined how they'd be.... if one was uchi and the other normal, we'd have all personalities, and the colors, maybe green and purple to complete the pastel pallette?




So I made this, haha.


----------



## river (Apr 1, 2018)

I was thinking about that too! I found out that Julian is a twin, so I got really curious about what she/he would look like.

These extra stuff you find out on April Fool?s are always so interesting! They really add another layer to each villager, like how Queenie?s talent is "hitting snooze" and Muffy?s is "writing about pickles" (?????)

Like, Coco?s dream is to be an astronaut, how cute is that? Who even comes up with that stuff?!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 1, 2018)

So true! It's also crazy how many siblings those animals have, I mean, a hamster having 8 brothers is believable, but Rex is the oldest quintuplet and I'm like ???


----------



## Lullaby (Apr 1, 2018)

river said:


> I was thinking about that too! I found out that Julian is a twin, so I got really curious about what she/he would look like.
> 
> These extra stuff you find out on April Fool?s are always so interesting! They really add another layer to each villager, like how Queenie?s talent is "hitting snooze" and Muffy?s is "writing about pickles" (?????)
> 
> Like, Coco?s dream is to be an astronaut, how cute is that? Who even comes up with that stuff?!



Diana's talent is also "writing about pickles". I was curious before April Fool's and was looking at their talents, and this one made me laugh so much like ????? this is so specific why PICKLES

Sometimes they're really fitting and other times.. they're really silly. Chrissy is good at staying awake (who isn't these days) while Francine is at pretending to be asleep (same). Meanwhile, Vladimir's talent is belly dancing.

?toile is an older twin sister, an allusion to Little Twin Stars. I wonder what her little brother looks like..


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 1, 2018)

Lullaby said:


> ?toile is an older twin sister, an allusion to Little Twin Stars. I wonder what her little brother looks like..



Ahh, I'd really really like to see that! Calling all fanartists to dra the other bunny sisters, Julian's pink twin and ?toile's blue twin


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 1, 2018)

i would gladly have all 4 as neighbors 

though i'd probably get hella confused


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2018)

Whenever the game creates a file for one of these villagers, there is about a 1 in 10,000 chance that they will be a different color. It is a very slight change, but you can notice it if you really look for it. Interestingly, this also occurs in Jeremiah and Drift, implying some sort of relationship between these villagers.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 1, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Whenever the game creates a file for one of these villagers, there is about a 1 in 10,000 chance that they will be a different color. It is a very slight change, but you can notice it if you really look for it. Interestingly, this also occurs in Jeremiah and Drift, implying some sort of relationship between these villagers.



Interesting! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 1, 2018)

CaramelCookie said:


> Interesting! Do you have any pictures?



I do but the forum won't let me upload pictures for some reason. Special Francine is a slightly lighter shade of blue while special Chrissy is a slightly darker shade of pink. Drift and Jeremiah also follow this pattern.


----------



## river (Apr 4, 2018)

Lullaby said:


> Diana's talent is also "writing about pickles". I was curious before April Fool's and was looking at their talents, and this one made me laugh so much like ????? this is so specific why PICKLES



Just went on the ac wiki and "writing about pickles" is a pretty common talent apparently lol

It's also the ~special talent~ of Admiral, Amelia, Ankha, Colton, Diana, Muffy and Sparrow

They should write a book together


----------



## supercataleena (Apr 4, 2018)

I love that purple sister! What a wonderful shade of purple. If it were only implemented into the game. D:


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 4, 2018)

CaramelCookie said:


> So true! It's also crazy how many siblings those animals have, I mean, a hamster having 8 brothers is believable, but Rex is the oldest quintuplet and I'm like ???



Well if you think about it most of it kinda makes sense, Rex is a lion and lions can have liters of about 1-5 cubs so him being a quintuplet makes sense! Hamsters also have multiple babies at one time so again that is pretty believable, I think they were staying true to the nature of the animals when they decided how many siblings a villager has!


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Whenever the game creates a file for one of these villagers, there is about a 1 in 10,000 chance that they will be a different color. It is a very slight change, but you can notice it if you really look for it. Interestingly, this also occurs in Jeremiah and Drift, implying some sort of relationship between these villagers.



are you april fooling me


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 4, 2018)

These are their shiny forms


----------

